# Signs Of Foaling?



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Once she starts waxing up she's pretty close. I've always used foal test kits and they've always been correct as to predicting foaling within 12 hours. You take samples of the mare's milk and test it. See attached link. 

foaling supplies, horse foaling supplies


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

You want her to go past 320 days for the health of the foal.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

The way I figure due dates she won't be due until April 23rd. I only caught a foal moving into position one time and it was like a huge tidal wave rolled through the mare's belly. It was still a couple of weeks before she had it (been too long ago to remember exactly how long) and yes you'll see and feel very little movement from now on, don't let that worry you. As far as other signs every mare is different. Some wax, some don't. Some drop their milk before hand, some don't. Some show signs of pain when they go into labor, some don't. I usually just started foal watch a week before their due date and camped out at the barn. Checked on them every 30 minutes and more than once one had laid down and spit out that foal in between checks. LOL


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Usually their belly will be more of a V shape instead of round, their vulva will stretch and the muscles on their rear will get very soft and jello like when it's getting close.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

HarleyClown said:


> She is a 17 or 18 year old mare and I only know of one foal that she had previous to me owning her, however she never carried the foal to full term. Anyone have any advice? I'm so excited that the wait is making me crazy.


Because she has foaled in the past, once that you know of, and you say she didn't carry full term (horses don't really have a 'term'), I did some calculations. Do you know just how early her last foal was? If she holds until day 320, she could go on March 29. If she goes until day 340, she could go around April 18. Right now, she doesn't look like she's going to go anytime soon, based on the picture. Mare are notorious for changing their minds, though.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Because she has foaled in the past, once that you know of, and you say she didn't carry full term (horses don't really have a 'term'), I did some calculations. Do you know just how early her last foal was? If she holds until day 320, she could go on March 29. If she goes until day 340, she could go around April 18. Right now, she doesn't look like she's going to go anytime soon, based on the picture. Mare are notorious for changing their minds, though.


I understood the OP's statement as meaning the foal was born prematurely (late term abortion/miscarriage). That is at least what comes to my mind when someone says that a mare didn't carry to full term.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

SunnyDraco said:


> I understood the OP's statement as meaning the foal was born prematurely (late term abortion/miscarriage). That is at least what comes to my mind when someone says that a mare didn't carry to full term.


I really couldn't tell exactly what was meant, either late term abortion or just born early. So, I'm still curious to know if they know what it was, when it occurred and if the foal was born early, how did it do?


----------



## HarleyClown (Nov 13, 2013)

Yes you guys are right about her miscarrying her foal, I do not know 100% whether it was a miscarriage or late term abortion due to stress or trauma though. The man I bought her from bought her pregnant and threw her out into his herd of horses. The stress and bullying that could have occurred due to that may have been the cause for her losing her foal. 

That being said I also have seen some changes the past week such as a softening around the tail area, puffiness in the vulva, very slight amount of reddish discharge, and her belly had been cone shaped up until I took that picture. She had a very V shaped belly but after the foal had a very active day her belly seems to have gotten rounder and wider and I haven't had any foal activity since. Today she's been resting quite a bit and has often looked at her belly, making me wonder if she's not going to surprise me with a foal a bit sooner than expected. I haven't noticed any elongating of the vulva yet, but she's got a fairly long vulva to begin with so I'm not sure if I'd notice any change right away.

I worked at an equine repro vet and was in charge of watching the mares there for signs of foaling, however it is somehow different when it's your mare foaling (she was my first horse too, so she's my baby). I'm not unfamiliar to the signs, but some people have mentioned things to me that can be watched for that I'd never heard before and I am always eager to learn more. 

Knowing my mare, I really DreamCatcherArabians' estimate of foaling due date will be highly unlikely, I am starting to suspect she's going to foal sooner rather then later, however it wouldn't be the first time a mare might trick someone, would it? Ever since the first day she was bred I could tell she caught, simply by her attitude. She would be sleeping out in the pasture and would suddenly sit up, turn her neck around, and in the most affectionate way, nuzzle her belly. I have no doubt she'll be an amazing mom. 

I will definitely keep you guys posted and have pictures to share soon. Anyone have any advice on the discharge I'm seeing? I have Googled it and everything I can find (barely anything) says that it's normal, however I never witnessed it first hand. It's a dark red colour and there's usually just a drop or two on her vaginal area. Nothing that has me alarmed, just attentive.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

It sounds like "Bloody Show", which occurs when they lose their wax plug. That can mean anything from imminent to ????? who knows. If she's softening around her tail head, look for her to lose control of her tail. Not all mares will, but I've noticed older mares tend to be more likely to get a very limp tail. Look just inside her vulva, it will go from pink to deeper pink, to almost a fuschia to very dark maroon. When it's deep in color, it's getting closer. Since she's technically a maiden, never carried to term, keep an extra close eye on her. Since she aborted/miscarried the last fetus, be ready for anything because you don't know if she got any vet care after. She could have a very mild placentitis which will cause her to foal early because the placenta is 'incompetent'. If that occurs, be ready for a dummy foal and to need to do a plasma transfusion. Has your vet examined this mare at all since you got her? If not, I would have him do so, ASAPish.


----------



## HarleyClown (Nov 13, 2013)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> It sounds like "Bloody Show", which occurs when they lose their wax plug. That can mean anything from imminent to ????? who knows. If she's softening around her tail head, look for her to lose control of her tail. Not all mares will, but I've noticed older mares tend to be more likely to get a very limp tail. Look just inside her vulva, it will go from pink to deeper pink, to almost a fuschia to very dark maroon. When it's deep in color, it's getting closer. Since she's technically a maiden, never carried to term, keep an extra close eye on her. Since she aborted/miscarried the last fetus, be ready for anything because you don't know if she got any vet care after. She could have a very mild placentitis which will cause her to foal early because the placenta is 'incompetent'. If that occurs, be ready for a dummy foal and to need to do a plasma transfusion. Has your vet examined this mare at all since you got her? If not, I would have him do so, ASAPish.


Thanks for the advice, she definitely has a very limp tail, nothing that was too out of the ordinary for her though. She is a very relaxed mare. I will definitely look at her vulva more closely and see if I can spot those signs you mention. As for being technically a maiden, I am not 100% sure she is. I mean I bought her as a 14/15yo and the guy I bought her from only had her for a year, there could have been a foal or several before that. She has been checked by a vet, the vet I worked at palpated her and we bred her via artificial insemination with absolutely no complications. My vet has been doing this for forty years or more and was very surprised by the healthy state her uterus was in especially for her age. I definitely don't expect any complications, but I have been keeping a close eye on her and my vet lives no more then five minutes from us, so help is literally just around the corner if it's required. We had an ultrasound earlier in the pregnancy to determine that foal was growing and to find out sex (It's a filly!), previous to that she was checked for twins because she was bred twice and ovulated both times. I have also ridden or walked her throughout the pregnancy to try and keep her in shape and reduce the risk of bad edema.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

HarleyClown said:


> Thanks for the advice, she definitely has a very limp tail, nothing that was too out of the ordinary for her though. She is a very relaxed mare. I will definitely look at her vulva more closely and see if I can spot those signs you mention. As for being technically a maiden, I am not 100% sure she is. I mean I bought her as a 14/15yo and the guy I bought her from only had her for a year, there could have been a foal or several before that. She has been checked by a vet, the vet I worked at palpated her and we bred her via artificial insemination with absolutely no complications. My vet has been doing this for forty years or more and was very surprised by the healthy state her uterus was in especially for her age. I definitely don't expect any complications, but I have been keeping a close eye on her and my vet lives no more then five minutes from us, so help is literally just around the corner if it's required. We had an ultrasound earlier in the pregnancy to determine that foal was growing and to find out sex (It's a filly!), previous to that she was checked for twins because she was bred twice and ovulated both times. I have also ridden or walked her throughout the pregnancy to try and keep her in shape and reduce the risk of bad edema.


Sounds like you have done every single thing you can do at this point. Now it's just cross fingers that she goes past 320 and has a nice, big, healthy foal and lots of colostrum.


----------



## HarleyClown (Nov 13, 2013)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Sounds like you have done every single thing you can do at this point. Now it's just cross fingers that she goes past 320 and has a nice, big, healthy foal and lots of colostrum.


Tomorrow is day 320 and today she's been very calm and relaxed, the wait is almost over. I'll post pics as soon as she decides to finally share her little treasure with us.


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

You have a gorgeous girl! What is her name? We need more pictures of her! 
Do you have any name ideas for the baby?


----------



## HarleyClown (Nov 13, 2013)

GMA100 said:


> You have a gorgeous girl! What is her name? We need more pictures of her!
> Do you have any name ideas for the baby?


Thank you. She's registered as Jet 90 Proof, but I call her Freedom. I do have a name picked out for the foal, it will be out of Donner Bube and I plan on calling her Du Soleil. I will post more pics of her and some of the stallion when I get the chance.


----------



## HarleyClown (Nov 13, 2013)

So the pictures above are 1) my sister just having a bit of fun (in a Western Saddle). Freedom is about two months pregnant there. 2) Enjoying her wooded pen. 3) Enjoying the green front lawn. 

Here are some pics of the stud:


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

Both are beautiful! I love the names!


----------



## HarleyClown (Nov 13, 2013)

GMA100 said:


> Both are beautiful! I love the names!


Thank you! I am so excited! I'm terrible at waiting when it gets to this stage.


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

HarleyClown said:


> Thank you! I am so excited! I'm terrible at waiting when it gets to this stage.


LOL, I don't blame you! I've never breed a horse, but I breed dogs and I get very impatient whenever they near the 63 day mark. 
Hopefully Freedom will pop that baby out within the next 2 weeks!


----------



## HarleyClown (Nov 13, 2013)

So here are the signs I've noticed so far. Anyone have any opinions on how much longer? I'm worried by her lack of a bag that she's going to make me wait a couple more weeks which would suck for me since I have classes. Like I said there was only one foal before her that I know of and she lost it sometime in her pregnancy so she could technically be a maiden or not. She is 323 or so days in and seems pretty miserable. 

-Mucus plug lost (I'm pretty certain)
-Tail is limp and relaxed
-Belly is hanging lower, but not as low as it was for awhile
-About ten times wider then she was before
-Around the tail head is very soft and jelloish 
-Her bags are a bit bigger today but not much, a clear/yellowish liquid is now able to be squeezed out in a drop or two
-She's become really nasty towards the other horses

Is it uncommon for a mare not to develop a bag when all the others signs seem to be pointing to the foal arriving soon?


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Everything is up in the air as she has no history of what her normal is. She may hold out for another month or she could foal tomorrow. Until she foals, welcome to the land of sleep deprivation, stress and worry.


----------



## HarleyClown (Nov 13, 2013)

SunnyDraco said:


> Everything is up in the air as she has no history of what her normal is. She may hold out for another month or she could foal tomorrow. Until she foals, welcome to the land of sleep deprivation, stress and worry.


Hahaha, so true. I have just went out to check on her again. Her bags are enlarged and hard now (only 3 hours after checking) and there is a bit of fluid dripping from her vulva.


----------



## HarleyClown (Nov 13, 2013)

Freedom's bag have become more then twice as big as they were at 8:30 am and after checking her at 2:00 pm I have noticed small plugs on the teats. She is still dripping a dark brownish/red liquid from her vulva area. Not much, just enough to cause a bit of staining on her vulva region and at 12:30 she was down and looking quite ready to have a foal, but alas she's been up since 1:00 and hasn't shown any signs of going down again yet. I would be so happy if she'd foal today and put an end to the stressful day I've been having.


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

How is Miss Freedom today?


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Any updates on a baby?


----------



## bellagris (Dec 6, 2010)

One of my mares went a full month over her due date. The previous owners said she went to a full year once. Once she starts waxing you are close...if she is dripping for quite awhile though I would try to collect as much colostrum as you can and freeze it for baby. My foal needed a plasma transfusion as he did not get enough colostrum from momma and his antibodies were not doing enough. Yay love babies!!


----------



## HarleyClown (Nov 13, 2013)

Still no baby! Freedom is all bagged up, her flanks look hallowed out, there is no foal movement, and she holds her tail at an angle all the time now. She's got wax too so she has to be close. Hoping maybe tonight!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm looking forward to seeing a beautiful healthy baby. Keep us posted


----------



## HarleyClown (Nov 13, 2013)

LoriF said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing a beautiful healthy baby. Keep us posted


Will do!


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

SOOOOOOOOO! Updates?


----------



## HarleyClown (Nov 13, 2013)

Soooo, Freedom has yet to make up her mind about what she's doing. She had a FULL udder with thick yellow colostrum and waxing. A few days ago and...poof! Gone! No more bags, wax, and just clear fluid drops. Her belly has dropped significantly and I felt the baby move, so baby is still okay, my former boss (a specialized equine repro vet for over 45 years) says that it would seem no mare knows what to do with herself and that her own herd of mares is being just as silly. Freedom is only about 136 days so I'm not worried yet. Below is a picture of her out and about, supposedly enjoying the spring grass coming in, instead she seems to have a craving for sunflower seeds...


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

HarleyClown said:


> Soooo, Freedom has yet to make up her mind about what she's doing. She had a FULL udder with thick yellow colostrum and waxing. A few days ago and...poof! Gone! No more bags, wax, and just clear fluid drops. Her belly has dropped significantly and I felt the baby move, so baby is still okay, my former boss (a specialized equine repro vet for over 45 years) says that it would seem no mare knows what to do with herself and that her own herd of mares is being just as silly. Freedom is only about 136 days so I'm not worried yet. Below is a picture of her out and about, supposedly enjoying the spring grass coming in, instead she seems to have a craving for sunflower seeds...


The foaling calculator that I use says 334 days gestation today.... not 136 ;-)

Foaling Calculator


----------



## HarleyClown (Nov 13, 2013)

SunnyDraco said:


> The foaling calculator that I use says 334 days gestation today.... not 136 ;-)
> 
> Foaling Calculator


Hahahaha, awwe two days off! I was almost right.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

HarleyClown said:


> Hahahaha, awwe two days off! I was almost right.


Actually you were 198 days off because you accidentally entered 136 instead of 336 ;-)


----------



## HarleyClown (Nov 13, 2013)

SunnyDraco said:


> Actually you were 198 days off because you accidentally entered 136 instead of 336 ;-)


Oh gosh, so I did. LOL 

Freedom was really cranky yesterday, chasing all the horses within a hundred feet of her off to the other side of the paddock. She hated me touching her belly and pinned her ears like an evil thing when I tried to catch her, her behaviour was very unusual for how sweet she usually is. Her tail has been limp for two weeks now and yesterday it was really tense...it's loose again this morning and she's not quite as cranky, I guess we will see what happens.


----------



## HarleyClown (Nov 13, 2013)

*Baby is coming!!!!*

I went out to put Freedom in her stall and her tail is soaked in slimy, sticky, fluid! I believe she's foaling within the next couple hours!


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Updates!!


----------



## HarleyClown (Nov 13, 2013)

No baby yet! But she had a rodeo in her belly and I had to talk to my vet about the large amount of sticky discharge! Hoping today will be the day. Who knows with some mares though, Freedom has been anything but by the book.


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

Come on Freedom! I want to see your baby!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

What's happening on the baby front @HarleyClown?


----------



## HarleyClown (Nov 13, 2013)

Since losing her mucus plug there have been very few changes. Freedom looks more tucked up then before if that's possible and her vulva has become less relaxed. It's like she was preparing then took a step back and decided to wait awhile longer yet smh. We have had a lot of nasty weather and our snow has returned so perhaps she could sense the weather was going to take a turn for the worst and is holding off for better weather. Here is a picture of her last evening. Her teats show some wax in this picture but they are much more waxy in the morning. She also has had no colour change in her vulva. Still a waiting game.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

She looks like she has dropped in the belly a bit. Maybe soon.


----------



## HarleyClown (Nov 13, 2013)

LoriF said:


> She looks like she has dropped in the belly a bit. Maybe soon.


Fingers crossed. Hahahaha, I am bouncing off the walls with excitement. 

I also had a revelation that might confirm her status as a maiden mare. The man I bought her from bought her specifically for the foal she was carrying (I don't know any details about that foal) and when I bought her, he pumped her full of Bute so she wouldn't appear as dead lame as she was. I'm assuming she went lame, the first owners bred her and sold her as a broodmare, when she lost her foal, this guy had no used for her and sold her to me for the full price of a sound horse. If this is the case, the foal she lost could very likely be the first foal she ever had. So perhaps as a maiden mare she would carry the foal higher (my young maiden that I bred last barely showed before going into labor) and show less.


----------



## HarleyClown (Nov 13, 2013)

As a trivia question, has anyone here ever met a gaited Paint horse? I have never ridden or worked with a gaited horse so I can't say I know much about them, but I honestly feel like Freedom has potential to gait if I knew what the heck I was doing. She has a very smooth mid gear between a walk and trot and between trot and canter and when I watch her moving (and waddling her big belly) through the pasture, she often picks up a gait that appears very similar to what I've seen in TWH. Just curious.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

HarleyClown said:


> As a trivia question, has anyone here ever met a gaited Paint horse? I have never ridden or worked with a gaited horse so I can't say I know much about them, but I honestly feel like Freedom has potential to gait if I knew what the heck I was doing. She has a very smooth mid gear between a walk and trot and between trot and canter and when I watch her moving (and waddling her big belly) through the pasture, she often picks up a gait that appears very similar to what I've seen in TWH. Just curious.


Paints are stock horses, mostly quarter horse and thoroughbred with some lines going back to other grade pinto stock type horses that were allowed into the registry while APHA was new with open books. 

If your mare isn't registered APHA, then she is a pinto not a paint. Paint is breed and pinto is a white pattern beyond normal socks and facial markings. While not all paints are pintos, not all pintos are paints. 

There are many pinto colored gaited horses, but none of them are paints (registered APHA). 

Most horses are quite smooth at a jog (between a walk and a trot), not sure what you are talking about as far as a transition from trot to canter, maybe an extended trot?


----------



## HarleyClown (Nov 13, 2013)

SunnyDraco said:


> Paints are stock horses, mostly quarter horse and thoroughbred with some lines going back to other grade pinto stock type horses that were allowed into the registry while APHA was new with open books.
> 
> If your mare isn't registered APHA, then she is a pinto not a paint. Paint is breed and pinto is a white pattern beyond normal socks and facial markings. While not all paints are pintos, not all pintos are paints.
> 
> ...


Yes she is a Paint, my ponies are all pintos but Freedom is registered. It is possible it's an extended trot, however she often appears to be "pacing" for lack of a better word. It looks like keeps two feet on the ground at all times, I could possibly get a video one of these days but the weather is so bad right now that I won't be able to for a few days.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I wonder if her being so heavy and awkward is simply distorting the gait, just like an older horse or a lame horse may start moving differently because it's easier.

If she is a registered Paint she is not gaited...or she's not a registered Paint. But gait is pretty relative.


----------



## HarleyClown (Nov 13, 2013)

She's always had this "gait" as long as I've owned her. I was told by someone that it's possible for any breed to gait but highly unlikely so I was just curious if she was maybe a bit of an odd duck. Hahaha

But more on the baby front, Freedom's bags are really filling and REALLY waxing.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Here we go! I bet we will see baby pictures in no time now


----------



## HarleyClown (Nov 13, 2013)

Triple E said:


> Here we go! I bet we will see baby pictures in no time now


I really hope so Triple E! I hope so!


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

Fingers crossed for a healthy foal tonight!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

I've been keeping up for a while so I'm subbing now to make sure I don't miss anything!


----------



## HarleyClown (Nov 13, 2013)

It's been two days since the most serious shows of waxing and today Freedom has droplets of white milk at the end of each teat, so I'm assuming (and hoping) for a foal within the next 48 hours. I'd hate for her to lose colostrum. Praying for the foal to come tonight, but her mood would say otherwise...


----------



## RedDunPaint (Aug 23, 2015)

So exciting! I love paints (may be biased though haha) and can't wait to see Freedom's filly! Be sure to post lots of pictures! Next time I check in I hope I'll find that she's foaled. ;-)


----------



## HarleyClown (Nov 13, 2013)

*Meet Du Soleil!!!!!*

And guess what I had this morning?? About 5:30ish Freedom finally produced a beautiful clone! This little filly is the spitting image of Freedom. I will have better pictures of them soon. Freedom is doing good (has no yet passed the placenta so I've tied it up), I dewormed her about a half hour after giving birth, Du Soleil had trouble standing in the stall so I had to carry her out to dry ground and she was up and bucking very fast. Freedom obviously is a maiden mare as she's a bit dumbfounded and snarky with the foal, but she stood to let Du Soleil drink when I held her lead.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Congratulations on the filly! Looking forward to more pictures to be posted outside when the sun is shining


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Finally! And she's beautiful!


----------



## HarleyClown (Nov 13, 2013)

She is so beautiful and has such a people loving nature! She is thrilled to cuddle with me which is sooo awesome!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Awesome! Very pretty girl, will look even better once she's dry and out in the sunshine!

Edit: She IS pretty once she's outside.


----------



## HarleyClown (Nov 13, 2013)

Not to mention cleaned up, she has a fair amount of blood on her. My last foal lost the umbilical and barely bled, however this one bled more then I thought was "normal". She is active, happy, and has passed manure, so I think she's healthy as they come.


----------



## HarleyClown (Nov 13, 2013)

So Freedom required two shots of Oxytocin to pass the placenta but she finally managed and is relaxing now. She's accepted Du Soleil and is just resting after her ordeal.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

That last picture... making baby nurse in an odd way while she relaxes


----------



## RedDunPaint (Aug 23, 2015)

Yes! I was hoping that I'd see a foal on here when I checked this thread! And she is soooo cute! I love that big star on her forehead! And you're right, she is the spitting image of her mother. Be sure to keep us all updated with pictures! ;-)


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Awe, what a beautiful little baby. She almost looks identical to her mother


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

I love that last picture!


----------



## HarleyClown (Nov 13, 2013)

Hahahaha, Freedom had a hard time expelling the placenta, that last picture is when she finally expelled it and was resting. She wasn't getting up for anything, so Du Soleil made the most of it. 

Du Soleil's umbilical didn't stop bleeding so I had my vet come out and suture it closed, she also gave me meds for her diarrhea that came suddenly. She's been a little champ!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Congrats on a beautiful and healthy filly!


----------

